# Potential Source of an unlock?



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Read the post at the url below. It describes how to get updates from Motorola cloud servers. It might be useful in getting unlocks for other phones. Please spread the word to anyone interested in an unlock for Motorola Android phones with Blur. Apparently it helped with the atrix.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1164582


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Found that you can access some kind of service menu on our phones by entering *#*#4636#*#* into the phone dialer. Not sure it really has any use, but in there is an area called moto services and gives info about the cloud server the phone seems to use.

Would it be possible to spoof this server using dns on a local network and send the phone an update?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure what it means, but cool find nonetheless.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------

